# Help me pick a name...



## MyJaxson (Jan 5, 2010)

I thought we have decided but now we are not sure...

Jaxson's new brother needs a name...


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

I think Rocco is a really cute name, and not over done either I am not a fan of Marley. Too many people used it after the movie came out.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Rocco! 


(message was too short)


----------



## Dexell1827 (Feb 23, 2011)

I say Barkley, but only because my first Golden was a Jaxon and my second was almost a Barkley.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I like Rocco too... 

Baxter - I nixed because that would be two dogs with 'ax' sound to their name. 
Barkley - I skipped because I hate Charles Barkley. 
Marley - I skipped because of the movie, plus it will just reinforce people's convictions that your golden is a labrador in that first year.  

Probably the only problem with Rocco is the 'No' sound. <- Yes, I'm old school enough to have a pause about that, otherwise my Jacks would have been Noah.


----------



## MyJaxson (Jan 5, 2010)

He is the proud nephew of Molson AKA esSJay. The mother is his full sister.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Jaxson and Maxson. :


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I like Baxter because it keeps with the "x" theme for the 2 names.

I also think that Rocco is unique, which makes it a good name IMO as well. Might be easier to decide when you bring him home or meet him again in a few weeks!


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Well, OK I am partial to Baxter because that is my pup's name. The only downfall with the name is that if it isn't pronounced clearly some people tell me it sounds like a naughty word.

I still love it for my guy.
Good luck picking a name. That is part of the fun!


----------



## MyJaxson (Jan 5, 2010)

BayBeams said:


> Well, OK I am partial to Baxter because that is my pup's name. The only downfall with the name is that if it isn't pronounced clearly some people tell me it sounds like a naughty word.
> 
> I still love it for my guy.
> Good luck picking a name. That is part of the fun!


 
HAHA, we totally thought of that, and it goes well with Jaxson, cause some times when he is being nauty, Jax a$s slips out in a joking manner... but he still responds:bowl:


----------



## MyJaxson (Jan 5, 2010)

esSJay said:


> I like Baxter because it keeps with the "x" theme for the 2 names.
> 
> I also think that Rocco is unique, which makes it a good name IMO as well. Might be easier to decide when you bring him home or meet him again in a few weeks!


 
Baxter was our origional thought because the X theme, and now I like Rocco and Will likes Baxter...

However if we are looking at themes... Jaxson's full name is Jaxson Nicholas (extended version of Jack Nicholas (a golfer for you non golf fans) and Rocco is another golfer (rocco mediate, as mentioned above) who I do like and have meet a few times... he is a funny guy

So now to choose golf or X themed...


----------



## MyJaxson (Jan 5, 2010)

OK so this is just to hard, cause now we both like cooper... maybe spelt kuper

We may just have to see him and decided then between them all


----------



## BIGDAWG (Sep 28, 2008)

Oliver..., (because I miss my boy)!


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

I think thats your best bet, waiting to meet them at least or getting him home to decide!


----------



## desi.n.nutro (Mar 18, 2011)

I like Baxter because I am going with the "X" theme too. Golfers aren't bad either. I had hockey players. I would like to add a twist though...my nephews are Jaxon and Xander, a couple of cutie Gingers.


----------



## Roxydog (Apr 23, 2011)

I like Marley a lot but not as much after the movie


----------



## Roxydog (Apr 23, 2011)

Baxter seems to be the front runner


----------



## MyJaxson (Jan 5, 2010)

Roxydog said:


> Baxter seems to be the front runner


 
I think we both have had a change of heart now on the whole list. We have been testng jaxson's reaction to baxter and rocco. These are the results:

Baxter- sounds similar to him and he reacts to the name by looking... not so bad i guess

However...

Rocco- I called Rocco when he was busy chewing a toy and he got up and went to his bed as if I said NO... He gave him self a time out... it was funny:doh:

So now we are leaning on Cooper... or Kuper, no reaction to that name at all


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I voted for Rocco...

OK...I have now sat here and said BAXTER out loud about 25 times and still dont know what naughty word you are talking about...I NEED TO KNOW LOL


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Oh yes...i love Cooper!


----------



## MyJaxson (Jan 5, 2010)

Jax's Mom said:


> I voted for Rocco...
> 
> OK...I have now sat here and said BAXTER out loud about 25 times and still dont know what naughty word you are talking about...I NEED TO KNOW LOL


replace the x with a S


----------



## desi.n.nutro (Mar 18, 2011)

I love Cooper. Should we vote for Cooper under "other"? Done! lol


----------



## Buster24 (Apr 14, 2011)

This is a name for a golden right? If so I say Rocco. I think Baxter and a bulldog comes to mind for some reason. Why? I have no idea. A cute name, but it doesnt say golden to me.


----------



## Huntersmom (Apr 28, 2011)

MyJaxson said:


> HAHA, we totally thought of that, and it goes well with Jaxson, cause some times when he is being nauty, Jax a$s slips out in a joking manner... but he still responds:bowl:


I love the name Baxter - different from anything I have heard around here, and you did make my day with your story....thanks for the laugh!:smooch:


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Jumpin Jaxson needs a Pouncin Pogo to play with.


----------

